Ask HN: How strong is communist China's influence on Silicon Valley's values? - julienreszka
======
julienreszka
[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/20/eric-schmidt-ex-google-
ceo-p...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/20/eric-schmidt-ex-google-ceo-predicts-
internet-split-china.html)

------
julienreszka
Pretty strong it seems [https://theintercept.com/2018/09/21/google-suppresses-
memo-r...](https://theintercept.com/2018/09/21/google-suppresses-memo-
revealing-plans-to-closely-track-search-users-in-china/)

